# Where to upload 1022 form & birth cert in immiaccount



## rumi78_ng (May 2, 2015)

I have a newborn after I lodged my application but before a decision is made. 

I see in the Dept of Home Affairs webpage: 
*Newborn children

If your child is born after you lodge your application but before a decision is made, attach to your ImmiAccount: 
•a completed Form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances (266 KB PDF) 
•the child’s birth certificate
•the child’s passport, when obtained.*

Under "Update Details" - Notification of changes in circumstances, I have added under the main applicant the changes that I have a newborn with name , dob etc and submitted.

I have scanned copy of completed form 1022 and birth certificate of my newborn child. However I am not sure where to upload them. Can anyone advise where do I upload these documents? 

I have not been assigned a CO yet. When do I get assigned a CO? How do I get notified if I am assigned a CO?


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Rumi, 
Did you figure out where to upload form 1022?

Thanks


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

If the decision hasnt been made just upload it to the immi account where you uploaded all your documents, mentioning other documents and name it notification of changes and upload the passport and birth certificate in the same manner.if the decision has been already made you will need to send an email..


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you David, 
My job title has changed.
I also do not manage staff any longer.
There is also a link in immi account to notify of change in circumstances.

Regards


----------



## ireneangelene41 (7 d ago)

Hello I have a baby and decision has been made and we received Visa but we need to include baby into our visa. where can i submit change of circumstance form .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ireneangelene41 said:


> Hello I have a baby and decision has been made and we received Visa but we need to include baby into our visa. where can i submit change of circumstance form .


Once the visa is issued , the application is closed
You will have to apply separately for the baby visa depending on your circumstances 
Cheers


----------



## ireneangelene41 (7 d ago)

NB said:


> Once the visa is issued , the application is closed
> You will have to apply separately for the baby visa depending on your circumstances
> Cheers


----------



## ireneangelene41 (7 d ago)

How can you explain me in detail


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ireneangelene41 said:


> How can you explain me in detail


I cant
You will have to research yourself 
Cheers


----------

